# Start over again with clean sources.

## MilkSjeik

Good evening,

Gentoo as OS is pretty new to me, although I have some experience with linux.

Now, when installing Gentoo I used linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 to build my kernel. Now I'm trying to get my ATI-card working, but after recompiling my kernel with some other modules/options and rebooting, my computer hangs. (Can't remember the error anymore)

But because it's not the first time I used the sources to compile the kernel, I want Gentoo to get rid of my sources and emerge again so I can start with a clean sheet.

So what are the commands I can use to remove the old 2.6 sources and emerge the 2.6 sources (again) to start with a clean sheet?

Probably emerge -C of emerge -P to get rid of them,  but I can't find the correct package-name. Also 'emerge -Dup world' was't any help... (it want's to emerge 3 things, but non of them are kernel-sources).

Greetz,

Milky

P.S.: sorry for this maybe stupid question, but I coudn't find something  :Embarassed: 

----------

## jbannon

What kind of ATI card is it? A Radeon 9700 Pro perchance? If it is you need the proprietary drivers and not the in-built ones and even then it's a pig to get to work properly.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MilkSjeik,

There is no need to remove the sources.

Do the following:-

```
cd /usr/src/linux   to get to your kernel sources

make clean          to remove all the old object code files

rm .config          to delete your kernel config file 
```

Now you are back as if you had just emerged your kernel.

----------

## MilkSjeik

jbannon, it's a Radeon 9200. So as far as I know, it should work. My last card was an nVidia, but it's about time I get my ATI card working.

NeddySeagoon, I knew that clean thing, but never used it before because I thought it was safer to start with a clean sheet. But I'll hope this will do and give it another try.

----------

## codergeek42

You'll need to compile in your kernel support for the ATi Radeon direct rendering manager and your AGP chipset (if it's an AGP card). Be sure to set the 'opengl' USE flag and re-emerge xorg-x11 if you need to. Then in your xorg.conf you should have an Extensions section which should contain (among other things) the following two lines:

```
Section "Extensions"

[...]

   # This loads the X.org OpenGL implementation (Mesa)

   Load "glx" 

   # This loads X.org's Direct Rendering Interace extension,

   #  which allows Mesa to use the hardware acceleration features.

   Load "dri"  

[...]

EndSection
```

You should also make sure your card is using the 'radeon' driver and the proper AGP setting (1x, 2x, 4x, or 8x):

```
Section "VideoCard"

  Driver "radeon"

  Option "AGPMode" "8"

[...]

EndSection

```

The radeon driver has other options too. The radeon(4) man page has more information:

```
$ man 4 radeon
```

You'll then need to add yourself to the video group:

```
# gpasswd -a <user> video
```

and yo uwill need to uncomment the DRI section in the xorg.conf:

```
Section "DRI"

  Mode "0666"

EndSection
```

You may also want to check the Gentoo DRI Guide for more information...

----------

## MilkSjeik

Hmm, another bunch of interesting tips!

But the problem is when I try to boot my fresh compiled kernel I'll get the following error (unfortunattely I can't find in in a log):

```

Call Trace:

blabla...

/sbin/rc line 532: 5752 segmentation fault                  /sbin/modprobe ${DRIV

```

(Used AGP support and VIA chipset support) -> http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

All the important kernel options of this FAQ are used in my 2.6 kernel. Somebody who had already this problem and have an idea where my process fails?

----------

## MilkSjeik

I tried to recompile my kernel with AGP, ATI and VIA support. But whatever I try, when I try to boot my kernel, I'll get the following message:

http://users.telenet.be/MilkSjeik/IMG_0007.JPG

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MilkSjeik,

Boot either normally or with the livecd and ger into the chroot. Then 

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

It looks like your modprobe is faulty.

----------

## MilkSjeik

Doesn't make any difference. I'm running the same kernel (only with less options) right now.

The only thing I try to compile into it is the support for my ATI card.

What's the difference btw between my lsmod now:

```
root@MelxacoTux milksjeik # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            47488  -

snd_mixer_oss          16896  -

snd_seq_oss            33920  -

snd_seq_midi_event      6080  -

snd_seq                51472  -

snd_via82xx            22880  -

snd_ac97_codec         74008  -

snd_pcm                82308  -

snd_timer              20868  -

snd_page_alloc          7396  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6368  -

snd_rawmidi            20032  -

snd_seq_device          7020  -

snd                    48132  -
```

And the one when booting the live-cd:

```
evdev

sata_sil

libata

8139too

mii

crc32

parport_pc

parport

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

ehci_hcd
```

Why is the first one with a 'snd_' prefix?

----------

## MilkSjeik

hmmm, maybe this is the problem:

```
if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.11-gentoo-r4; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol devfs_mk_dir

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol devfs_mk_cdev

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol devfs_remove

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MilkSjeik,

That error suggests that a sound module (soundcore?) depends on devfs.

Do you use devfs or udev to manage /dev entries?

What version of the kernel are you using (uname -a) ?

----------

## MilkSjeik

Linux MelxacoTux 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Mon Mar 28 11:10:55 UTC 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

My sound module is working fine on this compilation version of the kernel... Strange it get's in trouble when I rebuild it.

```
*  sys-fs/devfsd

      Latest version available: 1.3.25-r8

      Latest version installed: 1.3.25-r8

      Size of downloaded files: 41 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.atnf.csiro.au/~rgooch/linux/

      Description: Daemon for the Linux Device Filesystem

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 045

      Latest version installed: 045

      Size of downloaded files: 372 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2
```

Both are installed... No idea what I used at installation of Gentoo, I think the system did it automatically.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MilkSjeik,

You able to choose between udev and devfs at boot time provided yo do not have devfs mount at boot on in the kernel config. Your udev is old too. 

```
emerge sync

emerge udev
```

 will get you version 56 (at least). No matter if you are not using it.

dmesg will show you.

----------

## MilkSjeik

Hmm, you know a good mirror/rsync? My belgium belnet mirror only have that 045 version available.

----------

## Pink

udev version 045 is the latest that is not masked.

It does go up to version 056, as mentioned above, but they are masked (I synced about 10 minutes ago, so this is the latest portage snapshot). Your mirror is up to date (as far as I can tell).

If you want (and bear in mind they are masked for a reason - I haven't checked why they are masked) you can unmask the latest version by adding 'sys-fs/udev' to your /etc/portage/package.keywords file.

----------

## MilkSjeik

ic, stupid me... all versions above 045 are still not declaread stable but in testing phase...

----------

## Pink

 *MilkSjeik wrote:*   

> ic, stupid me... all versions above 045 are still not declaread stable but in testing phase...

 

There is no stupid involved at all (we all start somewhere  :Very Happy:  ). I was simply pointing out that unless you have udev in package.keywords, the latest you would 'see' on an emerge is 045.

The reason for masking that you state is a good summary, although there may be other specific reasons. I haven't looked at udev in particular, but a search on the bugzilla https://bugs.gentoo.org/ may give some more insight into these particular masked versions if you are intersted in looking.

HTH clear up that bit for you.

I'll leave you in the capable hands of Neddy for the rest of the problem you are having.

Good luck.

----------

## MilkSjeik

I thought when first installing my sound, I used the alsa driver (and not the one provided in the kernel).

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml This was an important step I forgot I think!

So I guess I have to figure out what's wrong by error and trail...

I guess I first have to get my kernel compiled, but this time without:

```
INSTALL sound/soundcore.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.11-gentoo-r4; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol devfs_mk_dir

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol devfs_mk_cdev

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol devfs_remove
```

After that succeeded, I'm going for another try with:

```
emerge alsa-driver
```

Figuring out where it goes wrong... So I started with a recompilation of my current running kernel (with it's original config file).

What ended me up with this:

```
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

  INSTALL drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/s2io.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.11-gentoo-r4; fi
```

I think this is normal, so I'll add some options and give it a retry:

+AGP VIA driver

- AGP Intel drivers

- Direct Rendering Manager

And again:

```
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

  INSTALL drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/s2io.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.11-gentoo-r4; fi
```

Copy everything to my boot partition:

```
root@MelxacoTux linux # mount /boot

root@MelxacoTux linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

root@MelxacoTux linux # cp System.map /boot/bzSystem.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

root@MelxacoTux linux # cp .config /boot/bzConfig-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
```

And then the alsa-driver:

```
root@MelxacoTux linux # emerge alsa-driver

...

 * The alsasound initscript and modules.d/alsa have now moved to alsa-utils

 *

 * Also, remember that all mixer channels will be MUTED by default.

 * Use the 'alsamixer' program to unmute them.

 *

 * Version 1.0.3 and above should work with version 2.6 kernels.

 * If you experience problems, please report bugs to http://bugs.gentoo.org.

 *

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.11-gentoo-r4...                                      [ ok ] * Check out the ALSA installation guide availible at the following URL:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

find: //lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound: Onbekend bestand of map

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8 merged.
```

So this also looks fine now! Last but not least, I checked 

```
/etc/devfsd.conf
```

 to see if it's like in the Gentoo-ALSA-Guide. And it looks ok to me.

Same for:

```
root@MelxacoTux modules.d # more /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

#alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

#alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

#alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

#alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

#alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

# first 2 lines below added manually

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-via82xx

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

So cross my fingers... and reboot  :Smile: 

----------

## MilkSjeik

Works! I just forgot the alsa-drivers  :Embarassed: 

Used 

```
http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html
```

 to get my final setting correct and yes...:

```
milksjeik@MelxacoTux milksjeik $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200 DDR Generic
```

----------

